
From Dec 9 free users are limited to 15 tracks - thih9
https://help.soundcloud.com/hc/en-us/articles/360039149474-FAQ-SoundCloud-s-free-upload-limit
======
Someone1234
What was the arrangement before?

The "Pro Unlimited" plan (which is an odd name for a basically working
service) cost as much as Netflix ($12/month) which seems a little steep unless
you're using this professionally then it is nothing.

I guess it seems like there's a gap now between basic/free (15 tracks/3 hrs
total) and Pro (unlimited/$12 per month).

For example: "Casual Tier: $4/month, max 1x track upload per week, basic
support, basic stats." A tier to try and build an audience then $12/month once
you're established ("Pro" tier).

But maybe $12/month isn't that much and I am just out of touch. Just imaging a
bunch of low budget teens who would love to make a go of this but cannot swing
almost $150/year for it.

I guess YouTube/Twitch remains free, people could that instead until they're
established.

------
hootbootscoot
further tightening of the belt (stream rate reduced already) occuring due to a
bad financing deal at Soundcloud.

To be clear: they are not "struggling" but have gotten involved with predatory
lenders.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/11/soundcloud-
saved/](https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/11/soundcloud-saved/)

------
noobermin
Mix of feelings as usual. I love soundcloud and am sad to see this, but they
have in fact seemed to struggle to find a way to stay affloat. Their
subscription service probably doesn't cover it.

------
silverreads
well damn because I have about 20

